
The Long-Term Problem with Dynamically Typed Languages - lelf
http://chadaustin.me/2015/04/the-long-term-problem-with-dynamically-typed-languages/
======
krylon
Personally, I prefer dynamically typed languages.

However, I do admire Go's type system, which is by all means static, but it
often feels dynamic, due to type inference and interfaces.

Also, I kind of like the approach taken by Common Lisp, where the language is
basically dynamic but allows for optional type declarations, and you even can
tell the compiler to use these type declarations for safety or for optimizing
your code. It would be really nice if Python or Ruby had those. (IIRC, Perl6
has optional type declarations.)

------
_random_
The industry shares the same sentiment it seems. The honeymoon with Ruby,
Python and JS seems to be over.

~~~
pc2g4d
Can you go into more detail backing up your assertion?

At least with regard to JS, it seems to me like the honeymoon is just
beginning. Or maybe it's a second honeymoon?

~~~
g8gggu89
Can you go into more detail backing up your assertion?

